# When to brush a mane/tail



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

My first riding instructor taught me all the basics if horse grooming, and one aspect she was very adamant on was to never brush a mane or tail unless it was wet. She said it would damage the hair to bush it when it was dry. Well for a few years I accepted this as fact, then I started hearing other owners and instructors saying to never, ever brush a wet mane or tail. So now it's 11 years later and I have my own opinions, but I'm curious to see what eveyone else thinks about when it's okay to brush a mane or tail. Just a friend poll, I don't way any debates to break out as they tend to quite often! :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I voted "other" because my main concern when brushing a mane/tail is that there is always detangler (that doesn't contain silicone) involved. It can be wet or dry, it just has to have detangler. I prefer to not brush a wet mane/tail unless it's been soaked in human conditioner as well just because I've found that wet hair is a bit stretchier than dry hair so it seems to get wrapped around the brush and snap instead of just pulling through, unless it's been really heavily conditioned.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

^ my opinion almost exactly! I always use detangler or conditioner when I brush my mare's mane and tail. It keeps them beautiful! I don't use human conditioner though. I love Mane N' Tail's products.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I always brush when I groom. I try to limit the use of detangler though (I use ShowSheen) to once/week max. But with almost every day brushing they are not all that messy anyway.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I voted other. I only brush tails with a brush once in a while. Other then that I use my fingers to try and keep the tangles down. _

_The brush always seems to pull out more hair, so I would rather it wasn't done as often. I like full tails!_

_Even at the barn I take lessons at...the coaches prefer we don't brush their tails, as the kids seem to over do it._


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Other - only when necessary. I do not brush dry though. After a bath or with spray in conditioner only.


----------



## Missdv (Nov 4, 2010)

I brush mine every couple days but always soaked down with mane n tail/ water mix or show sheen and use a spike rubber tipped brush to keep from pulling out any hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I usually do it dry. I just bought some showsheen conditioner/detangler yesterday and what a difference! Gidget naturally has a more thin tail(I prefer thin over really thick).

I also used it on her coat and she is super slick.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Gidget said:


> I usually do it dry. I just bought some showsheen conditioner/detangler yesterday and what a difference! Gidget naturally has a more thin tail(I prefer thin over really thick).
> 
> I also used it on her coat and she is super slick.


Just don't apply it anywhere your tack goes, it'll slip right off. =P

I use ShowSheen, but don't brush tails very often. Maybe twice a month.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> Just don't apply it anywhere your tack goes, it'll slip right off. =P
> 
> I use ShowSheen, but don't brush tails very often. Maybe twice a month.


 
I got on her bareback last night while she was in the pasture and she was so slippery. It felt like someone oiled a slide and I slide off just like that when I was done sitting on her!....how long dow the slippery-ness last anyways?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I only brush when I have to, and then only if they are well conditioned first. Wet or dry doesn't worry me, but they HAVE to have conditioner in.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I only brush mines tail when I take it down to rewrap it or for a show. I try to brush his mane as little as possible and only when it's well conditioned and has detangler. He has slightly ethnic hair, so cowboy magic has been a lifesaver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I find its very important to give the mane and tail a thorough brushing during shedding season to remove the loose hairs and shed out the mane and tail. Better a simple brushing than risking the consequences of itchy horse mane/tail rubbing, which will do a lot more damage than brushing ever would. It lookes like a frightening amount of hair being pulled out but really it's just shedding.

I try never to brush a wet mane or tail, they just don't brush well. I will brush or roll the mud out of Caleb's tail whenever I see it's dirty. I give it a full brush once or twice a month. I use a spray bottle with 1/3 water, 1/3 leave in conditioner (for people) and 1/3 MTG. It smells very strange, but it works well enough. I usually just spray without brushing on his mane/tail and work it through with my fingers.

I never use a comb, a big fat paddle brush is the only thing that will do. Makes it quick and easy and does very little damage.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Only when dry. And I don't brush it, I comb it. 
When its wet I've found that the tail hairs break or pull out more easily. All our horses get tails combed pretty much daily with a detangler unless a) they're getting their tails dyed before show season within a few days or b) we're out of detangler. We use show sheen almost religiously and only comb the tail AFTER the show sheen has dried.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

For me, it depends partly on the horse. If it's one of the ponies or non show horses, I will brush out a mane whenever it needs to. I also use spray in conditioner when I do that. 
When it comes to tails, I prefer them to be washed and conditioned before I brush them. I also do them only as absolutely needed because I like have thick tails on my horses and brushing can cause breakage. Also, because I have quite a few Appaloosas, I tend to be protective of their tails. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My uncle always says to never brush the mane except for before a show, because it breaks the hairs. His arabs all have gorgeous, long manes, so I suppose it works!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

My Arab gets a groomed whenever... As for the tail, I really dont like brushing it when wet so I prefer dry but I brush it almost everyday and his tail is SUPER thick and long... It never gets tangled as its beeing brushed regularly so I dont have to use detangler... I thinks its personal preference... His mane also gets about a daily brush through and its one of the thickest manes I have ever seen xD


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 9, 2010)

I brush every day....every few days I use detangler. I usually don't brush when wet with water! But I don't think it really matters when or how often, just as long as you take your time. But Jasmine loves her tail being brushed the most


----------



## CountryBabe6 (May 27, 2011)

I use summer/winter tail wraps and braids when I feel like they are getting thin and broken. Then they grow great and I unwrap it!  Then I comb through them with my fingers daily, and brush once a week to minimize damage but keep it tangle free.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I prefer to brush manes and tails after they've been washed and conditioned, but not until they dry. My hairdresser told me to never brush my hair when it's wet, so I just don't do it to my horses, either. I can start getting any big tangles they may have while they're still wet, but I do that by hand, not with a brush. Detangler is awesome, especially on finer haired (is that a word?) horses.

If I have a horse that I really want to encourage hair growth in, I never brush. I do it all by hand.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I brush (MY horse's) mane Every time I groom her. If I don't then it has more of a chance to get tangles and makes it Oh so much worse! and I never use spray-in or leave-in conditioner because, while it helps get tangles out in the short run, it makes the hair 'stickier' and tangles MORE in the long run. 
(I don't know if it's just my horse's hair texture, but this is what I have found works best for us.) note: I don't _Thoroughly_ brush the mane. I just brush it enough to get the.... "freakiness" out. And I _Rarely_ brush the tail.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Never brush a wet mane or tail. You will put out incredible amounts of hair. When I brush, I only do it after I have shampooed the hair and allowed it to air dry. Just shampoo, rinse, and don't touch it till it's dry. You would think it would dry all tangled, but it never does. After drying, it's super easy to brush and you don't yank out near as much hair. :wink:


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I voted other as I only brush my horses tail after seperating with my fingers first.... then Ill brush it - not fussed wet or dry but it also must have a spray of some form (Silicon based) in it first!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I voted other because I'll brush it out dry unless it's tangled, I'll use a detangler then. If the hair is wet from a bath, it will have been conditioned also, so I don't see it as that bad to brush it out. If it's wet from snow or rain, I'll used detangler in it then brush it out.

We brush their manes and tails everytime we groom them. I know people say not to brush them out but I see it like our hair. Who doesn't brush their own hair out everyday? Why doesn't our hair come out? It's because we have made our cuticles stronger by brushing or combing daily. Our horses have long and thick manes and tails. If we didn't brush them out regularly, they would get so matted and tangled that they would have to be cut off. I would rather lose a couple of strands than to have to cut out big chunks.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I voted other. I try only to brush them when necessary. The more you brush a mane & tail, the more broken hairs they will have. I do them when bathing & getting ready for a show, I use jojoba oil for conditioner/detangler, finger comb them first & then use a regular (non-metal) comb. 

The only other time I will comb them out is if they've picked up burs or have a mat started. Very rarely needed.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I voted "other." I comb the tail as often as possible with as much cowboy magic/detangler as I need. I will brush it when I'm giving a bath too so doesn't matter to me whether its wet or dry but just as long as you don't rip any hairs out which takes a lot of finesse and time.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

I never brush my horses mane or tail, just finger comb through it. I was told that it takes years for each broken hair to grow back, and my gelding doesn't have a super thick mane (he does have a very nice tail for an arabian  ) so I don't want to make it any worse! However, I work at a training/show barn with over 40 horses, and we brush their manes and tails every single time they come out to work (each horse gets worked five times a week, sometimes six) and I'm kinda leaning towards mane/tail thickness being more linked to genetics now? Because some horses has very nice, thick hair despite being brushed so often, while some horses have incredibly thin hair! Maybe it just depends on the individual horse. Still not taking a chance on my horse, though!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Countrylady1071 said:


> I never brush my horses mane or tail, just finger comb through it. I was told that it takes years for each broken hair to grow back, and my gelding doesn't have a super thick mane (he does have a very nice tail for an arabian  ) so I don't want to make it any worse! However, I work at a training/show barn with over 40 horses, and we brush their manes and tails every single time they come out to work (each horse gets worked five times a week, sometimes six) and I'm kinda leaning towards mane/tail thickness being more linked to genetics now? Because some horses has very nice, thick hair despite being brushed so often, while some horses have incredibly thin hair! Maybe it just depends on the individual horse. Still not taking a chance on my horse, though!


Our newest horse, Chloe, was only groomed maybe 3 times a year before we got her. Her mane was very thin and short and her tail was thin and strangly. We've had her for less than a year and her mane and tail have improved drastically since we brush them regularly.

I don't know why some people feel so strongly against brushing them out. There will always be some that break off and some that will pull out. I think there's less if you brush them out regularly and start at the bottom and work up.

I've seen several horses that don't ever get brushed and their manes are badly knotted up. The only way to get the knots out is to cut them out. Which is worse, missing a few strands here and there or big chunks that are cut out?

Another thing you can do to help their mane and tail is to trim the ends off once in a while. Just like our hair, they get split ends too. Trimming them off helps keep the hair from snagging in the brush.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Other - only when necessary. I do not brush dry though. After a bath or with spray in conditioner only.


This.

Tails do not get brushed very often.

I like short manes (hunter thing) and I do not put anything in them because adding slippery stuff to a mane makes braiding very difficult.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I never brush my horses tail, never - the only time I do, is for an Event. I spray conditioner into the tail on a daily basis, but never touch it. 

My horses mane as well, is short. About a hands width in measurement *from pinky finger to thumb* - so there's not much I have to do with his mane as it is.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a friesian so I never brush his tail or mane, I only run my fingers through it once in a while. Regarding the wet/dry hair - human hair is super brittle and should never be combed when wet, it breaks so much easier. You should always comb your hair when it's completely dry (if you want to keep it healthy that is) so I imagine it's the same for horses. I had terrible hay like hair for years before I stopped combing it when it was wet, now I only comb it when it's 100% dry and my hair rarely breaks.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I brush them whenever I groom a horse. It helps keep the big tangles out of their hair


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

For me it depends on the horse. If the horse has a thin mane/tail ill do it maybe once a week. My gelding has an extremly thick mane and tale so it gets brushed every day with detangler and with his tail I start at the bottom and work my way up. I barely ever rip hair out. My new mare I will barely ever touch her tail because there isnt much there. 

My mom used to pick up the tail and if it didnt drop one strand at a time it wasnt good enough...this wasnt for shows...this was for every day of the week so ive become a tail freak just like her


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I brush Chanti's tail out just as needed, so maybe once a month, but if she's going anywhere she gets her mane and tail brushed. The only time I do it wet is if I just sprayed detangler or something. Hair comes out but not a lot so I don't worry about it. I don't use conditioner, just Mane & Tail shampoo then for a show I'll use a shine/detangler product.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I do brush manes and tails frequently when I'm working with young horses. It helps teach them patience :wink:


----------



## huntersatheart (May 25, 2011)

before i brush my horse's tail , i always condition it , unless i use like a body brish , which is what i use to brish the mane/tail during everyday grooming , just because the hairs don't get caught half as easily and it still gets the hay and stuff out . before i brush her mane , i put baby oil in it , or as others are saying , detangler , baby oil is just my preference .


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I never brush a mane or tail cause it breaks the hairs and damages them. I always keep them braided and wrapped up and well washed and when I take them down they are always long silky and soft.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, the only time I ever really brush mine is when I notice a tangle starting or when I am taking them somewhere where they need to look a little better turned out. Wet or dry, conditioned or not doesn't really matter to me. All my horses are just ranch horses so a few broken hairs don't even get noticed on them LOL.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

Both of mine get there tails washed once a week with both shampoo and conditioner and then when they are dry.. i braid them and put them in tail bags until i get time to do it again  but there are exceptions like rio.. who occausionly destroys his..


----------

